# Newbie question about speakers.



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So I want to start doing some basic recording. I bought a M-audio M-trax interface here. I bought a decent mic as I want to mic my acoustic and amps.
I think I can figure out the software and start recording.

Here's where I am confused, whats the difference in Monitor and computer speakers?
I realise monitors don't color your sound etc...but how do they get hooked up?

I have a small space and don't have room for a mixer.
My computer speakers are decent and I like the volume, bass, treble controls.
Can monitor speaker be used for everyday computer use?
We use our computer a lot for music with Youtube.
I would like to get better quality sound, but I am not sure how to control the sound for basic computer use.
Thanks


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Is this the interface you have now?










You just take the 1/4" main outputs from the interface and connect them to either powered monitors or your power amp / tuner / receiver. 

Not sure what computer you're using but on a Mac I can select what I want to output to my monitors. (YouTube, iTunes, Pro Tools etc)


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, that is the one I am getting.
So I use the volume on the interface? I understand how it works for the interface, and using a mic or guitar, but I don't know how to use it for Youtube and general computer use.
Will monitor speakers sound better than computer speakers for Youtube music?
Thanks


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that interface but the "main level" knob will control the volume of tour speakers.

Many YouTube videos have crappy sound quality to begin with but overall I would say yes, dedicated monitors would sound better than computer speakers.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So I don't need to hook it up with the computer outputs? Just the USB from the interface to the computer and they will be ready to go?
Can anyone recommend a good set?
I will probably buy from amazon, unless someone here has a pair they would sell.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....studio-monitors-anyone-else-using-them.74198/
This is a thread all about the YSM series. L&M are having a sale & 1/2 price rental day coming up.
Should check them out.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, there are just so many to choose from in my price range. Its hard to pick.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I picked up a set of KRK Rockits about ten years ago after reading some rave reviews. I'm still a fan and find what I mix on them translates well when I listen back on better and more expensive monitors.

I think they're a little more hyped in the bottom than the Yamahas.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/23169/...ered_Generation_3_Studio_Monitor_-_5_inch.htm


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Whoops! Realize the earlier post was about Yorkville monitors and not the Yamaha ones.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the KRK's as well. 
Axemusic has them for 199$, free shipping, and the only charge one tax.


----------



## micomela (Oct 28, 2019)

Bought recently a pair of ysm8 studio monitors tested them against other and my ear as well as my wife ( she has perfect pitch) tuoght they wrer sounding better than anything else


----------

